# what ammo is best for slingshot hunting?



## awsomewarrior (Jul 21, 2013)

I was thinking about using marbles will it work?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Ask in the hunting section.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

anything will work


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ideally heavy lead ammo from .40 to .50 cal flies nice and hits hard with the right bands and skill. Marbles are light and less dense so do not deliver energy like the lead. Go lead for hunting. Clean ,accurate and humane methods are encouraged here.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

research first is always best when you have a question. tag search the forum. and like said above, post in the appropiate section for an appropiate response.


----------

